# Tandem Axle Sizes



## matt19422 (Oct 2, 2009)

Anyone want to discuss there preference in having 3500lb or 5200lb dual axles when doing an enclosed PW Trailer build?

Thanks!


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

Hey Matt I just got my second enclosed trailer saturday, and I have went with the 3500 per axle so that's 7000 which is more then enough for me. I have not seen any 5,200 around here wonder how much more money they are. 

It really boils down to how much weight your going to pulling. Water is the biggest part of the equation, at 8.34 pounds per gallon. I carry 225 gallon full and 3500 per axle is plenty.

What I have found that is interesting to me is the bottom frame that holds the floor, on my first trailer their was support beams that were spaced every 24 inches, I actually had to weld a few more after my tank went through the floor. My new trailer the beams are every 18 inches apart much more support. 

The floor is the most important thing to get right, I will be spraying linex this time. And hopefully be motivated enough to put some preventative rust paint on the floor beams.


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

4 years not even full time and the bottom frame is gone


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

Dave Mac said:


> Hey Matt I just got my second enclosed trailer saturday, and I have went with the 3500 per axle so that's 7000 which is more then enough for me. I have not seen any 5,200 around here wonder how much more money they are.
> 
> It really boils down to how much weight your going to pulling. Water is the biggest part of the equation, at 8.34 pounds per gallon. I carry 225 gallon full and 3500 per axle is plenty.
> 
> ...



Good advice Dave. I remember seeing those pics on a pressure washing forum, (PT State or GS), when I was researching spray-on bed liners. 

I don't have anything to add for the OP, other than I've read many threads where Ken @ Pressure Pros insists that if you're getting a trailer for washing, make sure it's duel axle. I'm designing my build now and will absolutely follow his advice.


----------



## matt19422 (Oct 2, 2009)

I went with a 10,000lb tandem axle setup, with all the equipment, liquids I would be grossing around 6500lbs and if you hit a few bumps, 6500lbs will be 8500lbs


----------

